# Pueblo Magico



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

After a long hard slog, Mineral de Pozos has been told that it would be officially named a Pueblo Majico between now and 7 March. In celebration, the Tourism and Cultural Association is sponsoring a fund raising party inside one of the major mine complexes. Working target is 10 March from 1-5 with food, drink, music and the opportunity for a history discussion. 
Typically the focus is on expats and San Miguel and we certainly understand that channel.
However the interest in Mineral de Pozos has become much broader and we have many people that come from Queretaro, Guanajuato, San Luis Potosi and Mexico as well as the area communities of San Luis de la Paz and San Jose Iturbide.
This celebration is to support the town library as well as to establish an art/music presence in the local school. It will be a typical Mexican celebration with enough expat presence that language not a problem.
The purpose of this thread is to ask for assistance in getting publicity in Guanajuato, Queretaro and San Luis Potosi. If people know of blogs or online calendars frequented by both Mexicans and expats or other means of contact in these cities, I would be very appreciative of the information.
Thanks!


----------

